# Blue Ram still sick?



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, as mentioned before, I have a female German Blue Ram that recently had something like ick. She seems to be recovering, because all her spots are gone. I've been taking good care of her, cleaning her tank, doing water changes, making sure water conditions are right in her tank, and she seems to be perking up. But really recently I've noticed that she's scratching herself on the bottom of the tank. I didn't pay much attention to it at first, but when I did a water change today, I noticed that she's scratching like crazy! She's rubbing herself vigorously against the gravel, the glass, anything she could find. she is mostly scratching her belly, but I did see her scratching her side. She has no visible spots on her-white or otherwise. What could be wrong with her?


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

She could have some form of parasite, such as the aquatic louse. There are medicines you can add to the water that will kill these parasites. We actually have a list of diseases posted somewhere on here. I think it also says the remedies for these diseases and pests.


----------

